# Melbourne Big Cubes Open 2012



## SoLarisAU (Feb 25, 2012)

Next Comp is going to be in six weeks from now. the event are as follows: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and finally 7x7. To answer some questions yes no 2x2 because this is a comp for big cubes. Two there are only going to be 2 rounds of 3x3 ie: firsts round then a final.
Three please email me ([email protected]) if you would like to have an event added such as 3x3Bld and i will see what i can do. If you email me with 2x2 like i have already said this comp will not have 2x2.

Rounds format:
(Rounds including finals)

3x3 - 2 Rounds

4x4 - 3 Rounds

5x5 - 3 Rounds

6x6 - 2 Rounds

7x7 - 2 Rounds


----------



## aronpm (Feb 25, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> If you email me with 2x2 like i have already said *this comp will not have 2x2*.
> 
> Rounds format:
> (Rounds including finals)
> ...


 
?!

wat


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> Next Comp is going to be in six weeks from now. the event are as follows: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6 and finally 7x7. To answer some questions yes no 2x2 because this is a comp for big cubes. Two there are only going to be 2 rounds of 3x3 ie: firsts round then a final.
> *Three please email me ([email protected]) if you would like to have an event added such as 3x3Bld and i will see what i can do.* If you email me with 2x2 like i have already said this comp will not have 2x2.


 
Isn't supposed to be called something like Melbourne Big Cubes or something. So no BLD.
It's alright like that.
And for the Rounds i don't know why people are complaining, why not having three rounds?
Today we had 19 people doing 4x4 and 13 people doing 5x5.
1st 19(or 13) 2nd 8 Final 4.

But yeah, when Joshua is organising it he(+delegate) should kinda decide


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2012)

3rd time you've made this post >_>
Anyway sounds good. I'd love OH though...


----------



## JasonK (Feb 25, 2012)

No BLD again... *sadface*


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 25, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> No BLD again... *sadface*


 


Joshboi said:


> Three please email me
> ([email protected]) if you
> would like to have an event added
> *such as 3x3Bld* and i will see what i
> can do.



Derp.


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> 3rd time you've made this post >_>
> Anyway sounds good.* I'd love OH though...*


 
Yeah, inofficial 4x4 OH


----------



## JasonK (Feb 25, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> Derp.


 
Wait, you expect me to actually *read* threads before posting in them? What is this?

But yeah, didn't see that


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 25, 2012)

If that's so, then 4BLD and 5BLD events should be included too, since they're still big cubes. Just a suggestion.

EDIT: I am referring to Florian's earlier post, about the competition being only for big cubes.


----------



## Florian (Feb 25, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> If that's so, then 4BLD and 5BLD events should be included too, since they're still big cubes. Just a suggestion.
> 
> EDIT: I am referring to Florian's earlier post, about the competition being only for big cubes.



It would cost too much time and there would be only 3 persons who could solve a 5x5 BLD and 4(Jason?) who can solve a 4x4 BLD.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 25, 2012)

Nah I was just suggesting. Glad to see more comps happening this year (more comps, more WRs!)


----------



## Faz (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't make the 31st (March), the 7th (April). Not sure about 14th.

EDIT: 14th is good.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 26, 2012)

I can't make the 7th and 8th of April, I'm also not sure about the 14th.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok. So the comp will be in April sometime. No BLD. I think i'll just stick with the events i already put down. Just before this comp there is a Sydne comp that has bld and stuff. Maybe OH not sure. I'll see what happens with the times of the events and how much time we have. There will be comps later on with Bld, OH and pyra or stuff like that. So if you dont like solving 4x4 or 5x5 etc then you dont have to come.


----------



## sauso (Feb 26, 2012)

Where will the venue be?


----------



## thatkid (Feb 26, 2012)

our sydney comp may not go ahead if we dont get a venue


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 26, 2012)

thatkid said:


> our sydney comp may not go ahead if we dont get a venue


 
What I've heard from Tim and Andrea is that CubeSoc (Society part of USYD) is currently busy with O-Week and may try getting a venue (maybe at their campus) after O-Week is done.

Anyway, I'd talk about the possibility of a Sydney comp at the Sydney Autumn 2012 thread instead. (Plus, comps aren't "Happen on this day/month or not at all").

About the Big Cubes Open...
I'm not sure if I'm particularly interested.

But... I might start just doing 4x4 and up mainly though lol


----------



## TanLaiChen (Feb 26, 2012)

i think better you add BLD and 2x2 event....cause there got BLD and 2x2 talent.......


----------



## kirtpro (Feb 26, 2012)

TanLaiChen said:


> i think better you add BLD and 2x2 event....cause there got BLD and 2x2 talent.......


 
Defeats the purpose of being called "Big Cube Open", and cut-offs should be somewhat generous instead.


----------



## SoLarisAU (Feb 27, 2012)

i have been working on the dates of when Melbourne Big cube open will be on and i'm tossing up between before or after Sydney. Also about 2x2 and bld i think i'll make another comp 6 or 7 weeks after Melbourne Big Cube Day for Bld, 2x2 and other events. It may look something like this:

2x2 - ?
3x3 - ?
4x4 - ?
3x3bld - ?
4x4bld - ? - Not sure
5x5bld - ? - Not sure
MultiBld - ?

^^^Events may be dropped and/or added

Still the main points of these comps is like a little filler in between the main Melbourne Comps such as Summer winter opens.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 27, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> i have been working on the dates of when Melbourne Big cube open will be on and i'm tossing up between before or after Sydney. Also about 2x2 and bld i think i'll make another comp 6 or 7 weeks after Melbourne Big Cube Day for Bld, 2x2 and other events. It may look something like this:


 
A bit of spacing around the Sydney competition would make it easier to promote.

Tim.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Feb 27, 2012)

SoLarisAU said:


> i have been working on the dates of when Melbourne Big cube open will be on and i'm tossing up between before or after Sydney. Also about 2x2 and bld i think i'll make another comp 6 or 7 weeks after Melbourne Big Cube Day for Bld, 2x2 and other events. It may look something like this:
> 
> 2x2 - ?
> 3x3 - ?
> ...



Call it something like *Melbourne* *BLD* *Day* or something, since there are lot a bld events.


----------



## TimMc (Feb 27, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> Call it something like *Melbourne* *BLD* *Day* or something, since there are lot a bld events.


 
You'd want to drop the 4-7 events if it's going to be a blindfolded competition... I can't help but think that you like blindfolded...

Tim.


----------



## Florian (Feb 29, 2012)

It think we should just choose the events 3x3-7x7 and we can decide how many rounds we want to have, when enough people registerd, still 3 rounds of 5x5 is awesome


----------



## bryson azzopard (Feb 29, 2012)

i wont be coming to the big cube day but maybe bld day and maybe winter open idk yet but im not coming to this one sorry


----------



## TimMc (Feb 29, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> i wont be coming to the big cube day but maybe bld day and maybe winter open idk yet but im not coming to this one sorry


 
No worries. We'll try to have some competitions up in Sydney and Newcastle this year.

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Feb 29, 2012)

Yea Newcastle! As long as there is a league game on that weekend too  . I'm fully keen.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 1, 2012)

*Proposed Schedule*

This hasn't been announced yet. *Don't book flights and accommodation* until you see the competition on the WCA web site, if you plan on travelling interstate or from overseas.

I'd like to propose a draft schedule for Melbourne Big Cubes 2012 with 3x3 included (assuming that 8 competitor stations are running).

*Event summary:*
3x3 (3 rounds)
4x4 (3 rounds)
5x5 (2 rounds)
6x6 (2 rounds)
7x7 (1 round)

*Time limits:*
3x3 (10 minutes)
4x4 (3 minutes)
5x5 (5 minutes)
6x6 (10 minutes)
7x7 (10 minutes)

*Schedule:*

```
Start  Finish  Event           Format         Round             Limits     Competitors
08:45  09:15   Setup                                                       
09:15  09:30   Registration                                                
09:30  09:45   Demonstration                                               
09:45  11:00   Rubik's Cube    Average of 5   First                        
11:00  11:45   4x4 Cube        Average of 5   Combined First    3m hard    
11:45  12:30   5x5 Cube        Average of 5   Combined First    5m hard    
12:30  13:30   Lunch                                                       
13:30  14:15   6x6 Cube        Mean of 3      Combined First    10m hard   
14:15  14:45   Rubik's Cube    Average of 5   Second                       -25%
14:45  15:15   4x4 Cube        Average of 5   Combined Second   3m hard    -25%
15:15  16:00   7x7 Cube        Mean of 3      Combined Final    10m hard   
16:00  16:30   5x5 Cube        Average of 5   Combined Second   5m hard    -25%
16:30  16:45   6x6 Cube        Mean of 3      Final                          2
16:45  17:00   4x4 Cube        Average of 5   Final                          4
17:00  17:15   5x5 Cube        Average of 5   Final                          4
17:15  17:30   Rubik's Cube    Average of 5   Final                          8
17:30  17:40   Break
17:40  17:50   Awards
17:50  18:00   Pack up
```

*Proposed date:*
Saturday the 28th of April 2012.

Tim.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Mar 4, 2012)

TimMc said:


> No worries. We'll try to have some competitions up in Sydney and Newcastle this year.
> 
> Tim.



thank you tim


----------



## chris w (Mar 4, 2012)

Dene said:


> Yea Newcastle! As long as there is a league game on that weekend too  . I'm fully keen.



Yay Dene, I'm guessing you watched the Warriors/Manly Game? #epicofftopic


----------



## TimMc (Mar 4, 2012)

chris w said:


> Yay Dene, I'm guessing you watched the Warriors/Manly Game? #epicofftopic


 
He went to Auckland this morning... back tonight...

Tim.


----------



## Dene (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes indeed. Bloody refs did another job on us. So many inconsistent calls on the two-on-one strip rule. It was really good to get over there to go to the game though. I plan on heading over that way for several more games throughout the season too. So much better than watching on tv.


----------

